# G jumps on the tren train



## gfunky (Sep 11, 2012)

I was not planning on logging the cycle but decided I would so I could look back and see where I started feeling what and all that good jazz.  I will still keep my training log, so this will be a simple how the compounds made me feel.

Compounds
Week
1-3 Tren Ace  100mg EOD
1-3 Test Prop  100mg EOD
3-12 Tren Ace 125mg EOD
1-14 Test Cyp  400mg EW

Diet
start at 4100 calories per day
Lean bulk 
out of respect to spongy I will only post calorie changes

Starting Weight when starting titan and lean bulk this is start of 4th week
222

Training
Titan training routine
see g's log for the insanity

I started the cycle 2 weeks ago
Day14
As of now I have very little sides. 

I sleep the same.

I am a little hotter but I am hot natured so already hot.  

Some shortness of breath while doing the most insane workout ever.  Was also having a rough time when I started it 1 week before starting cycle.  Seems to be getting a small bit harder after the sets. 

Have not seen strength gains, but it is hard to tell with this training not going for maxes or PR's yet started low as it is the toughest thing I have ever tried.

Morning weight 
232.4


----------



## Shane1974 (Sep 11, 2012)

Good luck, gfunky! I am subbed!


----------



## creekrat (Sep 11, 2012)

i thought the train was jumping on you? )


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 11, 2012)

hey buddy! glad you are logging this! I'm going to drop mine for now...It's really making me feel like shit and I can't afford to feel that way while trying to do school work etc...will keep watching you though!


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh you know Im following your sweeet assss


----------



## gfunky (Sep 11, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> Good luck, gfunky! I am subbed!



Thanks good to have you!



creekrat said:


> i thought the train was jumping on you? )



We will see!  It should be jumping off soon!



Jenner said:


> hey buddy! glad you are logging this! I'm going to drop mine for now...It's really making me feel like shit and I can't afford to feel that way while trying to do school work etc...will keep watching you though!



Yeah sucks that you felt bad on it.  Thanks for coming along!



Hockeyplaya18 said:


> Oh you know Im following your sweeet assss



huhuh huhuh  he said sweet ass!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Sep 11, 2012)

Wondering why you're starting at 100mg eod and then slightly bumping to 125. 

Other then that, get ready for a fun ride!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 11, 2012)

You're gonna be lifting trucks bro


----------



## Spear (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah budddaaay!


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 11, 2012)

Get it g!!!  Do work son!!


----------



## gfunky (Sep 11, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> Wondering why you're starting at 100mg eod and then slightly bumping to 125.
> 
> Other then that, get ready for a fun ride!



Well I was told to start low and then after 3 weeks I figured up how much I had left to make it to 12 weeks and it ended up being 437.5 mg per week which is 125 EOD!  I may order more as tren may love me!



PillarofBalance said:


> You're gonna be lifting trucks bro



I want to lift diesels bro!  Thanks!



Spear said:


> Yeah budddaaay!



Nuthing but a peanuT!



BigHerm said:


> Get it g!!!  Do work son!!



You know how we do!

Oh and I think today the tren decided to kick in!  My workout just now was all man shit!  Got a video up of my last set of weighted pull ups 80 pounds of chain around neck!


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 12, 2012)

Welcome aboard. Once u try tren ull never look back.


----------



## Cyborg (Sep 12, 2012)

Definately following this! Good luck!!


----------



## Jada (Sep 12, 2012)

I already know this log is going to be sick! Will follow


----------



## gfunky (Sep 12, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> Welcome aboard. Once u try tren ull never look back.


Thanks lulu!  Time to destroy shit!


Cyborg said:


> Definately following this! Good luck!!


Thanks cyborg!  Good to have you along!



Jadakiss said:


> I already know this log is going to be sick! Will follow


You know we gotta blow this shit up!!!


----------



## gfunky (Sep 12, 2012)

Night 14

So the night after i start this log and say how i have hardly any sides the tren decides well fuck you,  heres sides with a side of sides!  So it started with my pp decided it refused to get hard.  I was hot sweating like crazy could not breath with a near half erection.  I was like hell no after i gave up on it getting hard i started my caber.......  

Then did not sleep i am thinking shit i really spoke to early about the sides.....

Then right after finially dosing off i wake up with the hardest boner ever.  I was releaved and not even upset i was awake again.  Bad night for sleep but i feel good this morning!


----------



## Jada (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh my this log is going to have the only details! G thanks for giving details which help me and alot of newbie here


----------



## gfunky (Sep 12, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Oh my this log is going to have the only details! G thanks for giving details which help me and alot of newbie here



You want the truth you must be able to handle the truth!  LOL  Hey man shit happens and this is why we tell everyone keep caber and AI on hand in case of sides.


----------



## gfunky (Sep 12, 2012)

Day 15

Did cardio this morning just walking outside for 2.62 miles.  

Did not get winded it was cold and my hands went numb but since it was cold I did not sweat to death LOL


----------



## Azog (Sep 13, 2012)

Nice log bro! I'll be trying tren shortly myself. 

Also, I accidentally disliked a post of yours. My bad, I was phone browsing.


----------



## gfunky (Sep 13, 2012)

Azog said:


> Nice log bro! I'll be trying tren shortly myself.
> 
> Also, I accidentally disliked a post of yours. My bad, I was phone browsing.



Thanks Azog!  I probably needed disliked LOL


----------



## gfunky (Sep 13, 2012)

Day 16

Ok more and more I am noticing small and large sides.  Last night I noticed more of a get frustrated for no reason whatso ever I can catch myself pretty quick but I will going into a full blown argument with anyone is .2 sec flat and not give a shit.  

The odest most insane thing is when I goto pee.....  So I will pee and it never seems like I am done I will leave the bathroom and still feel like I need to pee.....  I will go back in and actually pee again and it does not fucking end???  

My endurance took a dump today during muscle rounds I was not sure I would make it....  I am also getting pumps that freaking hurt like shit especially doing muscle rounds with 96 reps per exercise....

Last thing I notice that I have more gas then usual and it sometimes does not try to come out just sits there turning then later turns into massive hearburn.


So that is my rant about the sides that all decided to hit me out of no where all within 2 days.....  Next week will see how the power continues to develop!


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 13, 2012)

LMAO! Sorry buddy but that's some funny shit! I did my pin last night before bed and feel great today so far, btw..felt awesome in the gym last night and thinking strength has gone up at 15 reps I'm frickin happy!


----------



## gfunky (Sep 13, 2012)

Jenner said:


> LMAO! Sorry buddy but that's some funny shit! I did my pin last night before bed and feel great today so far, btw..felt awesome in the gym last night and thinking strength has gone up at 15 reps I'm frickin happy!



So you are laughing at me huh !?  LMAO  Yeah it is pretty funny but I figure letting others know might help someone down the road if they have these sides.  The night time pins are the way to go!


----------



## gfunky (Sep 14, 2012)

Day 17

So yesterday off a whim I decided to take 1mg of adex instead of my usual .5.  Last night was nice I still needed to pee more than I should have but everything felt better.  Decided to dose my adex .5 E3d with my caber .5 E3d on same day for ease of remembering to take them.  I was also not quite as hot last night or as frustrated feeling which was nice.  Maybe is was all the caber kicking in maybe the adex helped but will make sure to keep both prolactin and estrogen down where they belong from here out!

After workout I can say that the tren is making pumps evil and with adding more and more weight to my already intense muscle rounds breathing is crazy and I sweat so much more it is rediculas LOL  But even though I can't breath I refuse to stop until I am done!!


----------



## gfunky (Sep 16, 2012)

Day 19

The tren is starting to lean me out some.  Sides are getting easier.  Things are picking up, looking good and not even 3 weeks in yet!  I got a super awesome surprise last night from my PEA Tren Ace, I went to draw my last 1ml from my 10ml vial and ended up getting 1.6ml  extra is always awesome.  Decided fuck it and just pinned that shit.  Been very hot and sweating quit a bit since.  Still no night sweats or insomnia which is a ok with me!  I have been sleeping with a fan and I think that may be helping!  

Well from here out I will be upping my dose from 100mg  EOD to 125mg EOD may end up going higher and buying more but sticking to the plan for now want to see how the next couple week progeress now that it has for sure kicked in.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 16, 2012)

In for the log. Nice up, GFunky!


----------



## gfunky (Sep 16, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> In for the log. Nice up, GFunky!



Thaqnks Savage!  Time to get for reals off in here!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 16, 2012)

GFunky, you mentioned "muscle rounds". Are you doing some sort of circuit style training?


----------



## gfunky (Sep 16, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> GFunky, you mentioned "muscle rounds". Are you doing some sort of circuit style training?



No i am doing titan training.  I have a video of muscle rounds for squats in g's log the pain that made the monster i do that then 3 other exercises the same way.  Check it out tell me what you think toughest shit i ever tried!


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 17, 2012)

gfunky said:


> No i am doing titan training.  I have a video of muscle rounds for squats in g's log the pain that made the monster i do that then 3 other exercises the same way.  Check it out tell me what you think toughest shit i ever tried!



Bloody Hell....let me check this: you did 4 rounds of 6 sets of 4 reps at 285Lbs???.....

Christ.....you sir are a fawking ANIMAL


----------



## Jada (Sep 17, 2012)

cant wait till it kicks in. ur gonna have to explain in details !!! love ur log bro!


----------



## gfunky (Sep 17, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> Bloody Hell....let me check this: you did 4 rounds of 6 sets of 4 reps at 285Lbs???.....
> 
> Christ.....you sir are a fawking ANIMAL


Well that is close.  Each round has 4 reps i do 6 rounds is a set i do 4 sets.  So altogether i do 96 reps!    As i said this is the toughest thing i have ever done!  Thanks man i am just trying to survive the shit it rough!



Jadakiss said:


> cant wait till it kicks in. ur gonna have to explain in details !!! love ur log bro!


Oh it has kicked in!  The good details i am horny all the time.  My muscles are tight and full.  I am starting to feel very alpha.  No matter the pain or lack of breath i push hard as shit!

  The bad details pumps come easy and hurt, we are talking sex my ass gets pumped and begins to hurt.  With squats legs and glutes get so tight my back hurts til i am done.  I sweat more get hot as shit and breath hard after each set.


----------



## Jada (Sep 17, 2012)

Tren ain't no joke!


----------



## gfunky (Sep 17, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Tren ain't no joke!



That is what they say LOL  I think it is for sure powerful!


----------



## gfunky (Sep 17, 2012)

Day 20

So I noticed more  power in my workout today squats I have never started squats with 315 before I always warmed up much lighter.  I also did not use my sleeves today and my knees stayed warm enough even on the first couple sets. The last set of squats was 425 and while my 3 rm is 455 it was done with all triples and this had pyramiding reps which is harder.  The 425 I felt the 3rd but was in no way near getting stuck or slowing down.  

Last night was the first night I woke up a lot.  Seemed like at first I was waking up every 1-1 1/2 hours but was sleeping in between.  I woke up fine and felt good and rocked out a good workout.  So far the tren is treating me good, seems that the caber and AI are keeping most sides at bay!


----------



## gfunky (Sep 18, 2012)

Day 21

Week 3 is in the books as of today!  The tren is kicking harder and I found during my giant set on legs today my lungs were trying to expand outside my rib cage.  I could feel them going under and pushing against it like it wanted to break through.  Seem to have lots of power and even as tough as this routine is I have been able to increase weights week after week.  Getting to some intense shit and so far able to push through it.  

I felt tired as shit today when I got up and ended up eating and going back to sleep and waking up for my next meal.  Then I was still tired so I called in and slept til about 9:30.  Feel much more rested now have no clue what happened to make me so tired except that during ab wheel I over stretched my left lat and it was not so happy maybe my body decided to try to heal.....

So far the tren is treating me good not sure how I will progress with the titan training, muscle rounds get harder and harder, talked to Spongy he said use less weight for the muscle rounds I am going too hard it is more for intensity I told him it cant get more intense LOL  SO this week the weight will go down just on muscle rounds and see how it effects breathing and such I dont think it will matter and I will just have to push through like I have been.  We shall see.


----------



## Jerdabs (Sep 18, 2012)

Thats killer!


----------



## Jada (Sep 19, 2012)

Great job! It's crazy how ur getting stronger by week to week. Tren is the best!


----------



## gfunky (Sep 19, 2012)

Jerdabs said:


> Thats killer!



Thanks Glad to have you on for the ride!



Jadakiss said:


> Great job! It's crazy how ur getting stronger by week to week. Tren is the best!



Yes it just kicked in this last week as well so up and up from here!!


----------



## gfunky (Sep 20, 2012)

Day 23

Tren for sure gives me pumps that are so rediculas that I am not sure until afterward if I have injured myself or just over pumped an area.....  With this training I am doing there is a lot of super volume and it is getting more than I can handle on my lower back and glutes area.  Going to try to get a round some of the added stress by switching from squats to leg press on muscle rounds.

On a good note today I seemed to sweat less than last week and breathing was not as extreme.  Guess like everything it is a trade off and you just have to find ways to work around pieces that are not working for you.  This is fro sure a learning experience.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 21, 2012)

Def protect your back, Mate. Perhaps good heavy squats first in your lift (moderate volume) and then balls-out high volume / heavy weight on the leg press? 

Great attitude on working around what's not working for you! You're crushing this!


----------



## gfunky (Sep 21, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> Def protect your back, Mate. Perhaps good heavy squats first in your lift (moderate volume) and then balls-out high volume / heavy weight on the leg press?
> 
> Great attitude on working around what's not working for you! You're crushing this!



After speaking with spongy will be changing to leg press for muscle rounds.  So heavy squats mon.  High volume hack squats tues and leg press thur.


----------



## gfunky (Sep 21, 2012)

Day 24

I am noticing more and more some of the weirdest shit I have seen.  I mentioned before how the tren was causing more gas build up then usual after I eat. Well I am also noticing very strange fluctuations in my belly area.  These are radical huge fluctuations. 

 IE while working out at the end of my workout I have to remove my shirt as it gets too wet and does not breathe and afterwards look in the mirror, I think man everything looks great turn to the side look lean and shit.  Then I eat and go upstairs and it looks like someone cut me open stuck 2 watermelons onside and sewed me back together.  We are talking inside bloat like nothing I have ever seen.

Then later I look again and I look normal.  Never before have I seen such huge variations it almost freaks me out everytime I eat.  I wonder what causes this I will watch more closely from here out......


Other than this weirdness everything is going good in the cycle.  I feel strong, I sleep the same as not on tren, I even am starting to cool down at night I did not use my fan last night and woke up one time almost cold it rocked!  I really am not seeing much more vascularity as the cycle goes on, I was already vascular but I was hoping it would get crazy LOL


----------



## Tilltheend (Sep 21, 2012)

Could your bloat on Tren be a prolactin issue?


----------



## gfunky (Sep 21, 2012)

tilltheend said:


> Could your bloat on Tren be a prolactin issue?



Well I started my caber last week and was definitely getting prolactin sides when I started it.  Today is the day after my caber and I feel very good.  Just get hella bloated after I eat.  It does not stay.  Sure it could be from high prolactin I may be sensitive to it and may need to up my does maybe goto EOD instead of E3D??  I will ask some guys that know more than me.


----------



## Tilltheend (Sep 21, 2012)

gfunky said:


> Well I started my caber last week and was definitely getting prolactin sides when I started it.  Today is the day after my caber and I feel very good.  Just get hella bloated after I eat.  It does not stay.  Sure it could be from high prolactin I may be sensitive to it and may need to up my does maybe goto EOD instead of E3D??  I will ask some guys that know more than me.



No do NOT use cabergoline that much. At most use it twice per week at 0.5mg. The sides are harsh. Is there a lot of sugar in your diet? Hows your water consumption looking too? This just might be a diet related issue.


----------



## gfunky (Sep 21, 2012)

tilltheend said:


> No do NOT use cabergoline that much. At most use it twice per week at 0.5mg. The sides are harsh. Is there a lot of sugar in your diet? Hows your water consumption looking too? This just might be a diet related issue.



No sugars in diet spongy handles diet so doubt it.....  I drink around 2-3 gallons of water per day.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 21, 2012)

GFunky I get similar sides after eating (am presently running Tren E @ 300 Mg weekly). Not certain if its Tren specifically but you're not alone as per the bloat and gas feeling.


----------



## gfunky (Sep 21, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> GFunky I get similar sides after eating (am presently running Tren E @ 300 Mg weekly). Not certain if its Tren specifically but you're not alone as per the bloat and gas feeling.



You have no idea how good it makes me feel not to be alone is it not the worst feeling ever for about 1 1/2 hours?


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 21, 2012)

gfunky said:


> You have no idea how good it makes me feel not to be alone is it not the worst feeling ever for about 1 1/2 hours?



It's def not pleasant, LOL!!


----------



## gfunky (Sep 25, 2012)

Day 28

Decided last night to test out the cardio and do some jiu jitsu. It is not really that tren kills your breathing, sure it gets a little harder to breathe IE you take breathes through mouth but I believe it is the heat and sweating that is tough.  While I ran and did different drills while I was working everything was all good I could control my breathing and felt good.  When I stopped heat wave, sweat and hard breathing but it is way doable guys.  

Had to take this week off training weights the Titan has been tightening my glute, ham, lower back area too much and never letting it loosen.  I also think my hams have grown which is good.  I think the week off will be good I may still do some arms and shoulders since I already did some squats this week but will be skipping deads for sure. I have real issues not working out but I am going to try not to......  Of course as I say this I am thinking would an arm workout hurt??  Yeah I got issues LOL

All in all having a good cycle the 4th week is over and starting the 5th today.


----------



## Jada (Sep 30, 2012)

when u have a chance can u post some new videos:-?


----------



## gfunky (Oct 1, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> when u have a chance can u post some new videos:-?



I can probably do that.  I actually took a video of my 345 bench this morning and my 355 fail......  I will try to get at least the 345 up later if I can find some time.


----------



## gfunky (Oct 1, 2012)

Day 34

I have decided at this poing that this Tren from PEA is either way underdosed or just not tren at all.  My strength is just not where it should be on tren, hell I was stronger on just test and havok last cycle.  I have even upped the dose to 455 per week 130 EOD which I actually did at the end of 3 weeks so this will be almost 2 weeks at a higher dose.  

I have been doing jiu jitsu this last week since I was off of weights and I can go 5 minutes of hard rolling and do just fine.  As soon as I am done breathing sucks like shit but while I am doing it I am fine.  Since this is the first time I have done tren it is very disappointing that what I received was either under dosed or fake.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 1, 2012)

When you're on tren there is no mistaking it...


----------



## gfunky (Oct 1, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> When you're on tren there is no mistaking it...



Then I would have to say I am not on tren......


----------



## Jada (Oct 1, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> When you're on tren there is no mistaking it...



Damn POB I gonna used that there as my sig !


----------



## Jada (Oct 1, 2012)

Damn G that's crazy. Have u gone in contact with pea, ur still in the beginnin of ur cycle so things could be resolved.


----------



## gfunky (Oct 1, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Damn G that's crazy. Have u gone in contact with pea, ur still in the beginnin of ur cycle so things could be resolved.



Yes got ahold of him and he said it may have been a bad batch on 1 of my vials the one I got after july but the rest he assured is all good.  He is going to send me out a new vial.  So hopefully everything will work out.


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey gfunky...what about all those sides you were getting earlier...like sweating, pp problems, and bloat? Did they all go away or what?


----------



## gfunky (Oct 1, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> Hey gfunky...what about all those sides you were getting earlier...like sweating, pp problems, and bloat? Did they all go away or what?



Still a bit hot sweaty like sitting at desk pits will get a little wet.  PP problems were fixed after starting caber like that night basically.  The bloat really did not start until this vial, and is still a huge issue along with heartburn.


----------



## Cyborg (Oct 1, 2012)

That sucks about your gear G. I hope the replacement is great.


----------



## gfunky (Oct 2, 2012)

Cyborg said:


> That sucks about your gear G. I hope the replacement is great.



Thanks I think I am going to also get more from another source to do a sanity check.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 2, 2012)

gfunky said:


> Still a bit hot sweaty like sitting at desk pits will get a little wet.  PP problems were fixed after starting caber like that night basically.  The bloat really did not start until this vial, and is still a huge issue along with heartburn.



I took Prilosec starting week two while on tren. The heartburn was bad


----------



## gfunky (Oct 2, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> I took Prilosec starting week two while on tren. The heartburn was bad



Well this is for sure tren then the heartburn is wicked mean, and normally I never get heartburn....  Last night I did jiu jitsu and started with heartburn it dropped into my stomach after warmups and for a second I was not sure I would not explode LOL  Then it eased up and I made it through.....


----------



## gfunky (Oct 2, 2012)

Day 35

So I did as PEA advised and started into a new vial and will just throw the rest of the last one away.  A few things I noticed about the last vial once I thought about it a while.  The PIP was non-existant, with my first vial I was getting some tightness in that area next day and had nothing with this vial.  Last night pinned 130mg of the next vial and my arm hurt a bit a few hours afterwards again but feels good today which is normal for delts.  

Hoping that all is well but I am going to order some from a new source just as a sanity check. Find out if it is just me or what not.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 3, 2012)

Good call on the new vial and the new source.


----------



## gfunky (Oct 3, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> Good call on the new vial and the new source.



Thanks!  Hoping for some good shit!


----------



## gfunky (Oct 3, 2012)

Day 36

Well After changing vials I have already noticed a few things.  I slept like shit, and had some vivid ass dreams.  This has not been that way since the first vial I was thinking I just got used to it and was now sleeping better, um no....  LOL  I was taking melatonin to make sure I fell asleep and stayed that way a few solid hours may have to go back to that.  Again not since the first vial has it been that way. 

So got the new tren ordered and on the way and decided fuck it I want to feel like superman so I got some dbol too lets just have some fucking fun while I am at it LMAO!  Time to get nasty!


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey gfunky.....just trying to keep up. How long have you been on cycle and what is your weight gain thus far?


----------



## gfunky (Oct 3, 2012)

Shane1974 said:


> Hey gfunky.....just trying to keep up. How long have you been on cycle and what is your weight gain thus far?



This is day 36 on cycle I started the cycle at 220 I am sitting at 235.6 this morning.  I did not gain any weight while on last vial the last 2 weeks actually lost some but gained it back this week.


----------



## Shane1974 (Oct 3, 2012)

gfunky said:


> This is day 36 on cycle I started the cycle at 220 I am sitting at 235.6 this morning.  I did not gain any weight while on last vial the last 2 weeks actually lost some but gained it back this week.



Thanks! Got it.


----------



## Jada (Oct 3, 2012)

Well I'm happy things r going good for u, big ups to pea for solving ur issue .


----------



## Jada (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh I forgot to add when u have a chance can u make a video on showing proper form and steps to squats. Thanks


----------



## gfunky (Oct 3, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Well I'm happy things r going good for u, big ups to pea for solving ur issue .



One way or another I will get things right.....



Jadakiss said:


> Oh I forgot to add when u have a chance can u make a video on showing proper form and steps to squats. Thanks



I could do that for you but why you ask for this is this log?? LOL I do squats on Friday you want me to explain and do a walk through?


----------



## gfunky (Oct 3, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Oh I forgot to add when u have a chance can u make a video on showing proper form and steps to squats. Thanks



Actually if you want how to do a perfect squat set up this is my powerlifting coach and his world champion wife showing proper set up for squat.


----------



## Jada (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks  for the video


----------



## gfunky (Oct 3, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Thanks  for the video



Their approach on set up helped my squat a bunch.  They train it in person just like that video too.


----------



## gfunky (Oct 4, 2012)

Day 37

Second pin from the new vial last night already I feel a difference in well everything.  Vascularity is up, power is up, aggression is starting to come up, still not a superman feeling but feeling more than just a man so its a start!  Should get the new source Friday and I will compare the 2 and go with which ever makes me the sexiest feeling!  Will probably wait for a week to start the dbol unless between the friday and sunday pins I can really tell a difference then I may say fuck it lets go godlike!


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 4, 2012)

Good job babe! I will never touch it again!


----------



## gfunky (Oct 5, 2012)

Day 38

Got the new source today the old source is a deep yellow this is more of an amberish darker color.  I pinned the new stuff in the quad and while doing squats that fucker let me know it was in there lol  Now I mrust say since getting off the bad vial I have been feeling better daily was actually feeling strong today! 
I hit a no belt PR that is a PR a day since starting the new vial I would have to say it is all good.  Sucks I got a bad vial, but if he replaces it I will still stand behind their product as well.  Since I am feeling strong I may not be able to wait on the dbol as god mode sounds so freaking fun!  LOL

Oh i got the video of my 495 no belt up in my training log!


----------



## gfunky (Oct 7, 2012)

Day 39

So i have made a decision for the rest of te cycle since i basically lost 2 weeks i am upping the tren to 525 per week and starting dbol 50mg a day for 4 weeks.  It is time to turn the volume all the way up rip the knob off and scream fuck you while running down the street with both middle fingers raised!  Lets get nasty!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 7, 2012)

gfunky said:


> Day 39
> 
> So i have made a decision for the rest of te cycle since i basically lost 2 weeks i am upping the tren to 525 per week and starting dbol 50mg a day for 4 weeks.  It is time to turn the volume all the way up rip the knob off and scream fuck you while running down the street with both middle fingers raised!  Lets get nasty!



Awesome attitude... NOW GET SOME!!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 7, 2012)

Kill it, G!!


----------



## gfunky (Oct 8, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Awesome attitude... NOW GET SOME!!!



RAWR LOL  Time for PR city!



NbleSavage said:


> Kill it, G!!



I only know how to kill it my man!


----------



## gfunky (Oct 8, 2012)

Day 41

I like the blend of Tren/Test/Dbol now the dbol has not had a chance to really get in there and do its thing quite yet as far as power, but it gave me a scary ass inner calm and focus today and I fucking loved it!  All I see is me getting strong and quite large!  I was weighing in at 240 this morning, so I have really put on some weight.  I have basically 4 weeks dbol 8 weeks tren and probably 10-12 more weeks test so plenty of time to do more damage!


----------



## Jada (Oct 8, 2012)

Dame 240! WTF I feel like a little kid I'm only 180! Hey wait I'm am little and ur older than me ! Great job my bro G


----------



## gfunky (Oct 8, 2012)

Jadakiss said:


> Dame 240! WTF I feel like a little kid I'm only 180! Hey wait I'm am little and ur older than me ! Great job my bro G


Yep was 240 this morning at 5am!  I may throw up a pic nothing too impressive so who knows lol


----------



## JOMO (Oct 8, 2012)

Nice brother! 240 is massive. 

Oh, and thanks for that vid above showing proper form for squatting. I added over 20lbs to mine from last week from the help of it.


----------



## gfunky (Oct 8, 2012)

JOMO said:


> Nice brother! 240 is massive.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for that vid above showing proper form for squatting. I added over 20lbs to mine from last week from the help of it.



I can give you another secret that can get you around 45 more pounds for your squat!


----------



## gfunky (Oct 8, 2012)

Ok decided to do a compare of before bulk and now.  The first pic is 219 pounds the second is 240 what do you guys think?


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 8, 2012)

holy shit, what a difference! Damn good job!


----------



## JOMO (Oct 8, 2012)

You look like a barbarian G! Getting big as hell!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 8, 2012)

It looks like the majority of that weight went to your chest.... Nice pecker btw... :-B


----------



## JOMO (Oct 8, 2012)

gfunky said:


> I can give you another secret that can get you around 45 more pounds for your squat!



Do Tell!? Does it begin with T and end in Ren?


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 8, 2012)

Looking thick g.  I mean thick as in your man flute. Lol


----------



## gfunky (Oct 8, 2012)

Jenner said:


> holy shit, what a difference! Damn good job!



Thanks Jen!



JOMO said:


> You look like a barbarian G! Getting big as hell!



Thanks JOMO a barbarian huh?  LOL  Just doing my best.



PillarofBalance said:


> It looks like the majority of that weight went to your chest.... Nice pecker btw... :-B



I think between chest and back my lats got bigger also my hams but my quads not so much.....  Pisses me off too but at least i can squat if I squatted like shit on top i would cry LMAO  I do have a nice pecker thanks for noticing LMAO



JOMO said:


> Do Tell!? Does it begin with T and end in Ren?



No get flat hard bottomed shoes.  If you get some chucks or wrestling shhoes and have been using regular sneakers your weight will go up instanly from the stablilty.  If you get olympic lifting shoes it might go up more due to the heel and how it helps out of the hole.



BigHerm said:


> Looking thick g.  I mean thick as in your man flute. Lol



Herm your funny as shit bro!  Thanks man!


----------



## JOMO (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks brother! And for the past 6 months or so I have been using high top chucks. It has helped alot.


----------



## gfunky (Oct 8, 2012)

JOMO said:


> Thanks brother! And for the past 6 months or so I have been using high top chucks. It has helped alot.



You know anyone with same size foot that has olympic shoes?  You will freak after squatting once you will get a pair lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 8, 2012)

JOMO said:


> Thanks brother! And for the past 6 months or so I have been using high top chucks. It has helped alot.



He's not kidding... My first pair of chucks put 40lbs on my squat.


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah I use chucks


----------



## JOMO (Oct 8, 2012)

gfunky said:


> You know anyone with same size foot that has olympic shoes?  You will freak after squatting once you will get a pair lol



I do not! And actually do not know anyone here as dedicated as us that we know the difference in shoe's helping certain excercises. Maybe alittle down the road I will get some.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 8, 2012)

Damn, Bro! You got hoooge


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 8, 2012)

JOMO said:


> I do not! And actually do not know anyone here as dedicated as us that we know the difference in shoe's helping certain excercises. Maybe alittle down the road I will get some.



five fingers are the shit for balance...wouldn't wear anything else!


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 9, 2012)

Very nice lean bulk brother. Lean bulks have always been the hardest for me and require the most time. You should be very proud bro!

Respect,
Vette


----------



## gfunky (Oct 9, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> Damn, Bro! You got hoooge



Thanks Savage!  Working hard!



Jenner said:


> five fingers are the shit for balance...wouldn't wear anything else!



Yeah they would not be bad under serious weight you would still have some movement but no way you would notice until you were real heavy.  Alot like lifting with no shoes.



63Vette said:


> Very nice lean bulk brother. Lean bulks have always been the hardest for me and require the most time. You should be very proud bro!
> 
> Respect,
> Vette



Thanks so much Vette!  When we see ourselves we see what we want not what is really there sometimes it makes bulking a hard thing for me.  This has for sure been my best bulk ever!


----------



## gfunky (Oct 9, 2012)

Day 43
The cvl tren burns a bit post injection but between the good pea and cvl there is not much difference they are both good.  Ready for the extra tren and dbol to kick in and i am going to ride this cycle hard as fuck the rest of the way.  

What is funny is i miss doing the titan.  It was so insane the muscle rounds but i really enjoyed the pain!


----------



## JOMO (Oct 9, 2012)

G..this log is seriously making me consider tren the next go. Good to know both ugl's are doing you well.


----------



## gfunky (Oct 11, 2012)

JOMO said:


> G..this log is seriously making me consider tren the next go. Good to know both ugl's are doing you well.



Do not fear the tren.  Everyone gets different sides so start low and see how you tolerate it then raise after 3 weeks and again after 5. By 5 weeks you will know what you can handle that is where i added dbol as sides have been non existant since starting caber.  Have caber and an AI use the AI entire cycle and caber as needed.  I am starting to love this cycle alot PR's daily and i think i just turned into superman!


----------



## gfunky (Oct 11, 2012)

Day 45

I think tren for sure makes me strong but it does not mentally make me feel strong, or make me have more aggression in the gym.  Now dbol I gotta say makes me feel like a fucking monster and I want to chew up and spit out PR's for shits and giggles!  You combine the 2 with test of course and you make a mean, strong, mentally prepared beast like superman that can destroy anything set in front of them......   Did I mention for the last 2 weeks I have hit a PR everyday?  MUAHAHAHAHAH  this week was all rep PR's and blew some really good ones out of the water.  

I love this stack period bitches!


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 11, 2012)

Apologies if this was covered elsewhere G, but you running DBol and Tren right now?


----------



## gfunky (Oct 11, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> Apologies if this was covered elsewhere G, but you running DBol and Tren right now?



Hell yeah I am and loving the shit out of it!


----------



## gfunky (Oct 12, 2012)

Day 46

Getting some bloat from the dbol was expected though, what i did not expect was losing 2 pounds aftyer starting dbol.....  
i figured I would put on some water weight not bloat up and lose weight LMAO.  Still getting stronger and putting up new PR's daily.  Enjoying the stack going to smile and wave boys smile and wave LOL


----------



## Jada (Oct 12, 2012)

G ur log makes get on cycle now! But I have to wait


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 13, 2012)

Great time of year for a bulking log 

This thread always makes me want to deadlift...

Keep killing it, G!!


----------



## gfunky (Oct 16, 2012)

Jada said:


> G ur log makes get on cycle now! But I have to wait



MMMMM cycle!  LOL  We all have our times when you are on you can bet I will be watching your log too!



NbleSavage said:


> Great time of year for a bulking log
> 
> This thread always makes me want to deadlift...
> 
> Keep killing it, G!!



I hate bulking so much......  I did a recomp last time and I really prefer recomp style to bulking.  I do not like eating so much any more it was fun at first but this shit is a lot of work.  I am having to have more cheats just to keep my head in the game and cheats=not as clean of gains.... 

 I have not went anywhere on weight hovering around 239-240 I may just stay right here and add more cardio back in possibly eat a little less, I mean who cares about weight I am not a competitive bodybuilder and when I powerlift I don't care what weight class I am in.  But I do want to look sexy and shit!


----------



## gfunky (Oct 16, 2012)

Day 50

Like I mentioned above to Savage, I am not fully into the bulk anymore.  I may have to change it up to a I am ok with this weight lets get sexy kind of thing. Since starting the dbol and this is probably all the dbol but I have not gained weight just gotten a bit watery around the lower abs and back.  My problem areas that make me kinda crazy.... 

So been hitting jiu jitsu more regularly 3-4 times per week is what I will be doing from here out.  I get some good cardio and a lot of core work from jiu jitsu.  Going to bring in more walking at least 2 days a week 5k's or jump on the treadclimber but jesus that thing is a torture device not sure if I can make it but that might also be fun LOL

So basically just want to switch things into a faster gear get my body moving more and get super sexy for vacation which is mid December!  Yes if the Mayans were right I will not care as Dec 21st I will be in Cozumel living it up!  Enjoying the cycle alot just not the bulking part anymore.  Will talk to Spongy and see what he thinks is best to do from here before going too far off!


----------



## gfunky (Oct 20, 2012)

Day 53

PR's almost everyday.  I can push harder and staying very vascular.  I have gained a small amount of fat on the lower abs and back, but dialing down the diet some I am just sick of bulking.  So from here going to tighten up with what I have and if some more muscle comes great if not that is ok as I have gained a lot of size already.  

I have 2 more weeks of dbol and 6 for the tren then I will keep the test high for another 4 and drop back down to trt level of slightly below.  Still quite a bit left on this run plan to keep killing PR's and getting sexy as fuck!


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 20, 2012)

Bump for being sexy as f#ck!! Great work, G!


----------



## Spear (Oct 24, 2012)

Lookin hyyooge brother


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 24, 2012)

Want to know a secret? You are stronger on tren than you feel. Try it. Go ahead, add a plate or two and you can still push it! 


Shhhhhh, I never tell anyone about the tren effect....
Vette


----------



## milleniumgirl (Oct 24, 2012)

Tren sucks 
It makes guys moody, sweaty and can cause sleep apnea.


----------



## gfunky (Oct 24, 2012)

NbleSavage said:


> Bump for being sexy as f#ck!! Great work, G!



Thanks Brother!!



Spear said:


> Lookin hyyooge brother



Thanks Spear trying to do what I can!



63Vette said:


> Want to know a secret? You are stronger on tren than you feel. Try it. Go ahead, add a plate or two and you can still push it!
> 
> 
> Shhhhhh, I never tell anyone about the tren effect....
> Vette



Ok man but so far that has not worked.....  I am hitting some serious numbers with no belt my squat no belt is almost what my belted is maybe higher.  I guess I need to just gear up and see what the old tren can do.  If I get hurt it is totally all your fault LOL



millgirl said:


> Tren sucks
> It makes guys moody, sweaty and can cause sleep apnea.



Not everyone.  Tren like other hormones brings out and amplifies what was already there.  Makes an asshole a bigger asshole.  I am happy go lucky and on tren I am still happy go lucky.  Now the sleep apnea may be something there I wake up all clogged up some nights.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 25, 2012)

Great add on the sleep apnea point. Missus Savage says I snore like a rusty chainsaw when I'm on Tren. Could be dose dependent as well I suppose. Good point MiliGirl!


----------



## gfunky (Oct 27, 2012)

Day 61

Took Thur and friday off working out so I could hit squats and redo deads today.  I crushed them like crazy hard surfaces are much easier with big weight.  Ended up nailing 3 PR's and raising both my squat and deadlift by 25 pounds each.  On the squat I could have done more but with 525 it hit the bar in the hole and then I got stuck a little powered through but then the cheap bar I was usin was bencing so much I had a rough time racking it had to calve raise one side on then do the other same way.  Really strained me out.  I think f not for the bar hit and strain I would have went for at least another 20 pounds oh well next time.  

Next week is deload which is time to grow going to take it light all week and let my body fully recover then smash shit all over again!

The tren/dbol/test stack is a bad ass mother fucker I am in some serious love and may have another affair at a later time!  PR's still coming with ease, I have only 1 more week or so of dbol and 4 more weeks of tren, I think.....  LOL


----------



## pumped2012 (Oct 28, 2012)

gfunky said:


> MMMMM cycle!  LOL  We all have our times when you are on you can bet I will be watching your log too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey bro,

Great work, keep it up....i too love tren....quick question for ya, and sorry for my ignorance! I hear a lot of guys talk about recomp and you too have mentioned it in this post...what exactly is recomp after a cycle?


----------



## gfunky (Oct 28, 2012)

pumped2012 said:


> Hey bro,
> 
> Great work, keep it up....i too love tren....quick question for ya, and sorry for my ignorance! I hear a lot of guys talk about recomp and you too have mentioned it in this post...what exactly is recomp after a cycle?



A recomp is where you set your diet to not really gain or lose weight but you also raise cardio so what ends up happening is you stay around the same body weight while losing fat.  You gain some muscle and lose fat.  Most of the time best recomp is going to come from cycle as you have more of an advantage.  I am basically going to recomp for the rest of this cycle then maintain after for about 3 months or so then decided what needs to be done from there.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 28, 2012)

millgirl said:


> Tren sucks
> It makes guys moody, sweaty and can cause sleep apnea.




Tren calms me like nothing else. It helps me to focus and I am super chill on it.

Go figure!?

Respect,
Vette


----------



## pumped2012 (Oct 29, 2012)

gfunky said:


> A recomp is where you set your diet to not really gain or lose weight but you also raise cardio so what ends up happening is you stay around the same body weight while losing fat.  You gain some muscle and lose fat.  Most of the time best recomp is going to come from cycle as you have more of an advantage.  I am basically going to recomp for the rest of this cycle then maintain after for about 3 months or so then decided what needs to be done from there.



Easy enough! Thanks for the explanation and keep up the great work...you have put on some good size!!


----------



## gfunky (Nov 5, 2012)

Time for an update.  Ended up I had another week of Dbol???  Have no clue how that happened, I only bought so many I may be insane crazy who knows.....  SO anyways finishing them up will be done on Friday.  Have 4 weeks left of the Tren.  

Been eating less and my body is doing weird shit.  I am losing weight and gaining at the least water retention.....  I am down at 235 this morning which if fine but I am subQ water bloated thinking from the dbol and that it will fall back off after I am done with it.  

Started back into cardio this weekend.  My heartrate was way freaking higher than I like but no cardio for months and being on this stack it is understandable.  Breathing with the cardio was not bad and will be kicking it up to 3 sessions per week then in a couple weeks will add in HIIT.


----------



## Tilltheend (Nov 5, 2012)

Good job gfunky and good idea to do HIIT cardio.


----------



## gfunky (Nov 5, 2012)

Tilltheend said:


> Good job gfunky and good idea to do HIIT cardio.



Thanks!  Yeah just got to get where my heart rate stays a bit lower 140's at a solid pace I would hit 180 doing HIIT LOL


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 6, 2012)

Agree, good on ya' for hitting up the cardio, Mate!


----------



## gfunky (Nov 19, 2012)

Have not updated in a while so here is an update here


Since coming off the dbol I have noticed a loss in explosiveness and focus.  The power still seems to be there but without the explosiveness it is not as pure awesome LOL!!  I am going to finish the Tren this week planning to do mon ,tue, wed, thur done.  If it looks like the vial I have popped will make it I will stick to this.  Thinking of upping test to 600mg for the next 2-4 weeks then dropping down to trt dose or below.  It has been a very fun and learning experience this cycle.  I think tren is a great compound and when stacked with dbol and test it is a PR breaking machine LOL!  

I did this last week have some sensitivity/pain in my nipples I went from E3D to EOD with my AI and Caber and it is just a little sensitive now no pain.  I got no lumps but the pain-sensitivity was a bit annoying.  Will continue to hit both EOD at least til end of next week by then I should be able to stop caber or at least goto 2x per week.


----------



## JOMO (Nov 19, 2012)

Good to see that you enjoyed this cycle. Those compounds together have me wanting to run it.


----------

